# Trading educators/Seminar sellers and Trading Gurus!



## mjim (5 September 2016)

I read this on some other forum LOL
When a poster questioned some of the assumption/ calculations  in a webinar  that presenter dodged all the questions
and become offensive This is what the  poster then commented

"Typical "guru" response. When the trade goes against their rules, they come up with some cockamame esoteric reason why you don't understand their method.

Not unlike a guy (or girl) who comes home early and finds their significant other in bed with someone else and say "what are you talking about, there is no one here with me."

hahahhahhhah


----------

